# G0602 Collet Chuck Adapter



## Fabrickator (Oct 5, 2015)

I purchased a 15 piece, ER25/R8 collet set for my mill sometime back when they were on sale ($89) and have used it several times now. When I decided to look into using it on the lathe too, I found that I could buy an MT3 ER adapter for the tails stock, and an MT4 for the spindle for a pretty reasonable price.  The problem is they don’t sell anything that allows for longer stock/parts to pass through the spindle.  I also couldn’t find any ER chuck adapters for the G0602’s unusual spindle thread size (1 ¾” X 8 tpi).  So rather than take the time making the spindle mount, I decided to buy a spare 3-jaw chuck adapter plate from Grizzly (about $35) and make the ER 25 mating plate myself.

 I went to my local metal store and found a nice 5”D X 6”L remnant of 6061 aluminum for about $25.  I trued it up, I turned the ER Nut stub 4mm oversize and parted off my piece leaving another 4” or so for another adapter someday if needed.  I then matched up the register on the back side and drilled & tapped the mounting bolt holes. Once it was mounted correctly and true on the Grizzly adapter, I drilled and bored the 8 degree taper for the collets and then turned the M32 X 1.5 thread.

 I also purchased an extra ER25 nut and a 3-point wrench on Ebay for another $20 to make this a permanent fixture to add to my collection, rather than rob the backing plate off my 3-jaw chuck when I want to use it. Having the ability to use the collet set on either the mill or lathe doubles my ability to take advantage of the purchase.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 5, 2015)

Fabrickator said:


> I purchased a 15 piece, ER25/R8 collet set for my mill sometime back when they were on sale ($89) and have used it several times now. When I decided to look into using it on the lathe too, I found that I could buy an MT3 ER adapter for the tails stock, and an MT4 for the spindle for a pretty reasonable price.  The problem is they don’t sell anything that allows for longer stock/parts to pass through the spindle.  I also couldn’t find any ER chuck adapters for the G0602’s unusual spindle thread size (1 ¾” X 8 tpi).  So rather than take the time making the spindle mount, I decided to buy a spare 3-jaw chuck adapter plate from Grizzly (about $35) and make the ER 25 mating plate myself.
> 
> I went to my local metal store and found a nice 5”D X 6”L remnant of 6061 aluminum for about $25.  I trued it up, I turned the ER Nut stub 4mm oversize and parted off my piece leaving another 4” or so for another adapter someday if needed.  I then matched up the register on the back side and drilled & tapped the mounting bolt holes. Once it was mounted correctly and true on the Grizzly adapter, I drilled and bored the 8 degree taper for the collets and then turned the M32 X 1.5 thread.
> 
> I also purchased an extra ER25 nut and a 3-point wrench on Ebay for another $20 to make this a permanent fixture to add to my collection, rather than rob the backing plate off my 3-jaw chuck when I want to use it. Having the ability to use the collet set on either the mill or lathe doubles my ability to take advantage of the purchase.


Fabrickator, Nice job on the collet chuck!  Thanks for the tip about buying the back plate as a replacement part.  I have been looking for a back plate for the 602 for use with a 5C collet chuck and haven't found any.  This is a great solution! 

Bob


----------



## brino (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely great!
An inspired solution.
-brino


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I forgot to mention - Don't forget to put the Tommy Bar holes in it or you'll never break it off the spindle again!  I chose to put 3 holes in it at 60* off the 3 bolt holes (120*) in the Grizzly plate, as opposed to in the adapter.  I think it's much stronger,won't put any stress on the plate screws and possibly tweek the final alignment.  My bore ended up dead nut on.


----------



## JR49 (Oct 5, 2015)

Fabrickator said:


> I went to my local metal store and found a nice 5”D X 6”L remnant of 6061 aluminum for about $25.


Fabrickator, You did a great job on the collet chuck! I apologize, but my question has nothing to do with your beautiful work. Here goes.  Exactly what kind of a "local metal store" do you have that has a 5" dia. round bar (aluminum or steel for that matter) in stock to just walk in and pick up.  I live near San Diego and so far (very new to this)have not been able to find any place having anything even close to that size.  I'm sure there must be places that do have it, I'm probably just not looking in the right places.  Any suggestions will be appreciated, Thanks,  JR49


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 6, 2015)

I go to several metal suppliers in the Long Beach harbor area that cater to the oil refineries and ship industry. I like Phillips for aluminum and steel with the freedom to browse (small, Mom & Pop).  Phillips does a lot of special orders/cutting, a lot of plate in any size or spec. Although, they have very little aluminum bar stock.  I use Tell Steel for stainless or if Phillips doesn't have it.  Tell is a very pricey, huge facility that escorts you to what you're looking for.  Remnants are always a crap shoot what you'll find. I usually end up buying materials I don't even need and I keep a stock pile at home.  

This particular time, I was looking for 5" (size of the back plate), but could have cut it down to 4".  The guy saw me poking around and asked what I was looking for and I said 5", but 4" would do. He found this greasy, chip ridden, ugly chunk on the ground under the outdoor chop saws that looked like it had been there for years.  "Perfect" I say.  The have a large digital scale you throw it on and go in and tell them the material and weight (6061/7 lbs.). They use an honor system for me because I browse there a lot and it doesn't matter what you find, plate, bar or whatever. Remnant aluminum goes for scrap value of about $7 per pound with a receipt. If I pay cash, I get a better price...probably under the table or beer money.

San Diego is a big port town like L.B., they should have several of these shops if you look in the industrial area.


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 6, 2015)

I use Tell Steel in the Long Beach harbor area. They cater to the oil refineries and shipyards and have a lot of remnants in a variety of materials.


----------



## JR49 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fabrickator,  thanks so much, that is exactly the type of info I was looking for!!  Once these crazy radiation treatments are done, I'm off to the S.D. Port district.  Anyone have  Suggestions on words or phrases that I can google to bring up possible places to check out?  Whenever I search for "metal" or "scrap steel" etc. all I get are companies that BUY aluminum cans or scrap metals, and when I ask, they say they are not set up to resell it.  Thanks again,  JR49


----------

